# Romance in Animal Crossing?



## Heisenberg (Feb 1, 2014)

Not me by the way ^

In your opinion do you think that Animal Crossing should include some sort of romance/courtship system in it's games? This isn't about bestiality or zoophilia, it's about implementing the system into a community of anthropomorphic animals who are as intelligent and as comprehending as humans. Do you think that there should be a Harvest Moon feature where you'd get to go out and try and look for prospective wives/husbands? The animals in game already express dating and romance amongst themselves. Would it be strange for the mayor/villager to be included? 

What if like the Pokemon Dungeon and Mystery Explorer series a questionnaire at the beginning of the game would determine what animal *you* would be and you got to play as an animal villager as well. Does that change your opinion on a courtship option? 

And also what about animal villagers having families themselves after courting with another villager? 

I'm looking for thoughts and opinions on this and if you'd like to see Nintendo implement something like this into their Animal Crossing series. As you might be able to tell I personally have a fursona, my yellow and black dog, but other than that I'm not really into what they call a furry fandom. (Just to clear up any bias you might think I have). Personally I think that if the mayor/villager remained human that a courtship option seems strange. I do admit though that the idea of my own villagers having families and babies that I could visit would be quite adorable! It might also influence my villager's abilities to get bigger houses (Which I'd donate to them to see that!). 
Separately I'd love to be an animal villager based off a questionnaire but perhaps give the player an option. Kind of like "I'm not an animal!" option, same as choosing between being a boy and a girl. If given the option I wouldn't see a problem with a courtship option to the other villagers, it would be nice to be able to ask one of them to move into my house with me and perhaps add a second room to the house. I'm not sure if this would count as making them a permanent resident though, allowing for another one to move into the town. It would be a bummer if your wife/husband wanted to move out! I think it would help to add a little more to do during the time span of a day for all those non-TT'ers out there. Should you ever have children, perhaps they'd grow up and move out after a full year. Not that the idea of my child going to the void is fun either, lol. 

TL;DR: So should Nintendo implement a romance option or leave Animal Crossing the same? Would the change be a factor in your playing of the game, or perhaps would you just ignore that option? 

READ PLEASE: This thread is purely for expressing self-opinions about the topic and a decently open-minded and intellectual conversation amongst friends. Please do not bash someone for their opinions or ideas. I ask for your courtesy to your fellow TBTers. I posted this question on this particular thread because my only Animal Crossing game experience is with New Leaf, as I've not played others. So I'm posting the topic with the game mechanics of New Leaf in mind. Also I'm not sure if this question has been presented here, but I wanted to see what people would say.  ​


----------



## Trundle (Feb 1, 2014)

i don't want to have sex with a kangaroo so no thanks

a duck would be pretty weird though with those corkscrew penises


----------



## saehanfox (Feb 1, 2014)

It's still inappropriate unless you get to play as an anthropomorphic animal.


----------



## (Alice) (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm a little weirded out by the thought of courtship/marriage/families with the villagers, to be honest. Even putting aside the whole 'they're animals' thing, it doesn't seem to fit the tone of the game, IMO. Don't get me wrong-- I think it's fun when smug villagers get flirty, and I'm not opposed to the idea of villagers having cute little romances with each other, but I think it would be best if it were left vague, and not so much with the relationships and cohabitation.

I do love the idea of the quiz/ability to be an animal yourself, though!


----------



## gingypie (Feb 1, 2014)

I think it would be cute if villagers could date each other but as a human mayor being with the villagers would be weird o.o it would be nice to have one as your room mate though!


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Feb 1, 2014)

No. There's absolutely no need for it. It doesn't work with the game and to be honest it would just end up being weird.


----------



## cheezu (Feb 1, 2014)

Well, I have heard of people playfully referring to some of their villagers as their "husbands", "boyfriends", "girlfriends" and what not so why not?
I don't find it inappropriate considering that the animals are given human characteristics as it is. And who said anything about it being sexual? Geeez. But I do think that it should be optional. Personally, I don't think I have much interest in marrying any of my villagers though I'd love the roommate idea... hehe
I think it would actually be really cool if some of the villagers could form proper romantic relationships though.


----------



## Miss Renee (Feb 1, 2014)

Noooo! Keep romance out of my animal crossing please! ):<


----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 1, 2014)

I have to agree, I personally wasn't thinking anything sexual when thinking of the idea. The Animal Crossing movie has a pretty clear indicator that Whitney and Apollo were a couple, is that strange since one is a wolf and the other an eagle?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Feb 1, 2014)

No. There's always Harvest Moon if you want to play a life simulation game with romance.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 1, 2014)

PlushieRobot said:


> I have to agree, I personally wasn't thinking anything sexual when thinking of the idea. The Animal Crossing movie has a pretty clear indicator that Whitney and Apollo were a couple, is that strange since one is a wolf and the other an eagle?



Yes. It is strange. Think right now. An eagle going down on a wolf. It's weird. Stop please


----------



## TeeTee (Feb 1, 2014)

Most replies here have already touched on the inappropriateness relationships w/ animals and I think having flirty smug personalities are enough.


----------



## harvington (Feb 1, 2014)

a romance option would be too weird for me honestly, and i don't think i'd want to play as an animal. but i lol'd at the _It would be a bummer if your wife/husband wanted to move out!_ i can picture that omg

"hey, mayor! I'm thinking about exploring and visiting new places "
"wait, you're leaving?? but we're married!"
"I'm leaving on the 5th of this month "
"WE HAVE THREE CHILDREN"
"I'll never forget you or this town ~ ♪"


----------



## vexnir (Feb 1, 2014)

Ummm, no. Romance in Animal Crossing? No. Please, just no.


----------



## ForgottenT (Feb 1, 2014)

No.


----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 1, 2014)

harvington said:


> a romance option would be too weird for me honestly, and i don't think i'd want to play as an animal. but i lol'd at the _It would be a bummer if your wife/husband wanted to move out!_ i can picture that omg
> 
> "hey, mayor! I'm thinking about exploring and visiting new places "
> "wait, you're leaving?? but we're married!"
> ...



Haha, this cracked me up. But yeah, Im personally not for a human/animal interaction o love either.


----------



## juneau (Feb 1, 2014)

TeeTee said:


> Most replies here have already touched on the inappropriateness relationships w/ animals and I think having flirty smug personalities are enough.



Yeah, I was already kinda uncomfortable with some of the smug villager's dialogue.

_"Is.. is this koala hitting on me?" _


----------



## Yen Quest (Feb 1, 2014)

The main point of Animal Crossing is for you to enter a stress free life. Not tie you to some sort of social hoopla.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999 (Feb 3, 2014)

To be honest, I would really like if you could date a villager or something like that. Of course, the only sexual stuff would be the things people draw and post online. But still, I would approve of a little romance in the series. I would do ANYTHING to make Croque or Lobo my bf.


----------



## momayo (Feb 3, 2014)

Yen Quest said:


> The main point of Animal Crossing is for you to enter a stress free life. Not tie you to some sort of social hoopla.



I can't help but agree with this. 

In addition, some of the villagers have been obviously designed to be childlike and/or innocent-looking. I'm not comfortable with the idea of having the possibility of entering a romantic relationship with them, no matter how light or inconsequential.

On a lighter note, imagine kissing Beardo. B-B-Beardo-sempai


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 3, 2014)

Wouldn't it be neat, though, if like Beardo and Maple got married and you were invited to the wedding? Maybe even be best man or something? Man, I would cry my eyes out. 

Yep, I'm just a hopeless romantic.


----------



## Splinter (Feb 3, 2014)

I've had sexual relations with all my animal friends.


----------



## effluo (Feb 3, 2014)

I think it would be cute if the villagers had relationships. 

I'd like to see Chief and Skye on a coffee date at brewster's or something similar.

They would sit on benches together or hold hands and go on museum dates. 

I think it'd be funny. But I don't really want to date any villager. The harmless flirting from the smugs is enough. ^^


----------



## Ankhes (Feb 3, 2014)

I like the game as it is.  But the question and remarks by the OP was the OPTION.  People telling others what they cannot or should not have is what is creepy to me.  Hence the OPTION.

Personally, I don't care one way or another what the creators of a game wish to do.  If they want to give players the option I would be fine with it.  Nobody would force a gun to someone else's head to take said option.  But telling other people they should not even have an option is extremely and uncomfortably oppressive to me.  I don't want, nor should anyone, tell me how I should play, if I were given options to play otherwise.

To me it is absolutely no different than romances in the Baldur's Gate Universe.  Nobody is forcing anybody else to play the romance path.  But for those who want it, why shouldn't they be given the choice?  Who is anybody to say that they CANNOT have it?

That said, AC is a very different Universe.  I would not play a "romance" myself, but I certainly wouldn't deny someone else the opportunity to do so if that were their choice.


----------



## SliceAndDice (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh Gosh no. I don't want Animal Crossing to be a F*pfest for Furries... 
It would be kind of cute if the villagers could have something like a relationship but NOT with the Mayor. I don't care if they act like humans, they still look like animals to me, so no thanks.

Beardo and Maple though, really?! ^ This image disturbs me greatly...


----------



## kittie885 (Feb 3, 2014)

There's the problem right there. In this society when people think "romance" they automatically think "sex", which is not right. Sex doesn't have to be a part of romance, or even involved for people to love each other. A good example is of the mailman Pete and his romance with whats-her-name in the post office that runs the night shift. They clearly have a romance but it is all pg and innocent. (and needless to say most AC players i've ever talked to have loved that part of the game!) I am pretty sure Kappn who ferries you across to the island is romantic with his wife as well, he always sings about his romance with her. Most if not all Disney movies also involve romance.

 That being said, I would love to see more romance and silly drama between other and more villagers and while I have no problem with the same kind of pg, innocent romance between a villager and my character I think the game is geared toward children/a younger audience too much for that to take place without changing the game itself.

I'm rather disappointed and a little grossed out/disgusted by those who hear romance and think "going down on", "F*pfest " or "doing". Sadface.


----------



## SliceAndDice (Feb 3, 2014)

^ You are either very young or live in a very different world that I don't quite understand. Loving someone has nothing to do with sex, sure, but romance is something completely different, no?


----------



## Miley (Feb 3, 2014)

I think the game is fine the way it is for the most part

I mean it's a KIDS game and I don't think parents would like their child to marry a chicken or an aligator.

Personally, I don't really.. "support" the furry lifestyle but I'm respectful and mindful of it.

However, I think marriage between the animals themselves would be a neat idea.
Especially considering 80% of my villagers talk about another villager with romantic implications
Ex:
Scoot and Molly in my village act like they're a couple (even though the game codes it so animals interact with themselves at random)


----------



## SliceAndDice (Feb 3, 2014)

Does anyone remember the game "Enchanted Folks: School Of Wizardry?"
I had this for the DS when I was younger and you could actually date the animal villagers there. I remember my boyfriend being a chubby penguin. xD It was all very innocent really but it still rubbed me the wrong way somehow and I didn't play it for too long.


----------



## mayorseraphina (Feb 3, 2014)

I think that being roommates with your villagers would be an awesome idea, and a side series where you can be an animal villager is ingenious, but since the game is 3+, even if nothing sexual is involved it is still a 3+ game, and I'm not sure a three year old would get the point of a game where the person falls in love with a cat, dog, etc. I think it might put the wrong thoughts into children's heads. I don't mind villagers having a bit of romance though, although marriage and children are a bit too much in my opinion.

All in all:-
Roommates - Yes
Being an Animal - Yes
Having Children - No
Getting Married - No
Villagers Romance? - Yes, but only as far as a bit of flirting, etc.


----------



## Aizu (Feb 3, 2014)

In-game romance would be really cute, cos...who wouldn't want to marry Marshal?（≧∇≦）(just kidding, just kidding....well....)


----------



## Gummysaur (Feb 3, 2014)

it's not happening. AC is marketed to younger kids who still think the opposite gender has cooties. xD


----------



## xxLollyxx (Feb 3, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> it's not happening. AC is marketed to younger kids who still think the opposite gender has cooties. xD



 cooties??? Do kids even say that anymore? Lol. I go to an elementary school everyday and the children talk about the funniest things but never talk about cooties. 

Well I honestly don't know how I feel about the mayor being in a relationship with an animal. A romance feature doesn't necessarily mean sex, but I guess for some it does or the idea would eventually come up as time goes along. It wouldn't for me...despite being 20 lol. I think before the mayor gets into a relationship, we should worry about the villagers. I want to see the villagers be in relationships with each other. It would be the CUTEST thing and I'd also be super interested to see oddball couples that make it work.


----------



## AGentleman (Feb 3, 2014)

I bet furries would love it if this were implemented lol. 

Personally I don't like the idea though, it just feels inappropriate. And this is a kids game after all, even though people of all ages play it. I'm sure parents wouldnt like the concept of bestiality in the series (I know this wouldnt exactly have anything to do with zoophilia since the animals are anthropomorphic and possess human intelligence but still). I'm fine with the smugs hitting on you at times but even then I don't feel like adding that was necessary. And no, I wouldn't be alright with the idea even if you were able to be one of the animals. The fact that you're the only human living amongst the animals is one thing I like about the series, that you're the oddity. There are other games out there if you want to play a life-simulation genre with romance.

I would, however, enjoy being able to have an animal become your roommate. Especially if that would free up a spot in your town and allow more to move in lol.


----------



## Marina The Queena (Feb 3, 2014)

Magician's Quest did this (a game very similar in many ways to Animal crossing, kind of a knock off of AC) My boyfriend was a white cat named Anson and I was human. It was kinda weird but other than him talking to me a lot and us standing on a seaside cliff looking at stars, there was nothing relationship-y about it. lol IO used to think, "What a lame boyfriend. We never go out and do anything." 

But I doubt that's a road AC wants to go down. I imagine that my neighbors have relationships tho, cause sometimes they act weird together. lol


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 3, 2014)

It doesn't fit the animal crossing series.. we do kind of have hints anyway. Like ' Kiki and Cobb have been spending a lot of time together recently.. '


----------



## LaceGloves (Feb 3, 2014)

I don't quite agree with the romance idea, but I love the roommate one


----------



## Ankhes (Feb 3, 2014)

I love the roommate idea.  Well, until they start changing stuff, selling my stuff at Re-Tail... Unless that could somehow be totally controlled by the player we'd have tons of threads with people upset at their roomies changing stuff around.  Lol!


----------



## Punchyleaf (Feb 3, 2014)

Eh, I don't really fancy having to explain to my daughter why she can have an animal boyfriend in game but not real life. There's enough tones of beastiality in the media now a days. I would hope that Ac keeps it out of it as well.


----------



## juneau (Feb 3, 2014)

I like the idea of a platonic friendship with no romantic overtones, that's cuter to me than having the animals date each other. They can do a lot more with friendships right now as it is, like that roommate idea suggested, having coffee, shopping, taking walks together. These are all things good friends can enjoy, there's absolutely no need to bring romance into it.


----------



## Hype (Feb 3, 2014)

No it's not needed at all.


----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow I didn't expect this post to get so many replies. Lol. I think it's unfair that Ankhes' post was passed over so easily, since their post seemed like the most sensible in looking at both sides of the road. A couple of people have talked about people getting married to animals in other games and I realized the Elder Scroll series is perhaps one of the more famous animal/human relations between humans and argonians. My character is married to a nord but the option was there. But given the point of differences in intended audiences I think it fits a little more in Skyrim than in Ac. I could go on a whole debate on the maturity of children and how old one has to be to establish their intentions in relationships. Heck Iv'e seen children at the age of 8 saying they're dating, and children at 11-13 are already having sex. It's a reality. And it's....sad. And theres no shortage of proof of 5-6 year olds playing COD.

In other news, Curlos and Skye had the most adorable and flirty discussion I've seen in the game so far. 
It was along the lines of 
Curlos: "So you liked the drawing I did the other day?"
Skye: "Yes! Where did you get such inspiration from?"
Curlos: Iit matters not, what Id like to know is if you'd be my muse". 
And it went on like that until she agreed to be his muse with blushes and sly looks. It was absolutely adorable, lol.


----------



## Teru (Feb 6, 2014)

You know what I'd love? I don't need romance but I've love it if your favourite villager/s could move out of their potentially crappy houses and into your huge luxurious mansion longterm or permanently. Then if they wanted to leave, first they would have to ask you if they could move out of your house, and _then_ later ask to move out of the town. Second line of defense xD


----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 6, 2014)

How many though? Lol. What number is it before your house becomes a hotel? I wonder how roomates rooms would stack up to the point values for my house, that otter is evil.


----------



## Cariad (Feb 6, 2014)

For the roommate, maybe they could have like a granny flat/garage they live in, so we have a proper house, with theirs just an extension... Can't wait to share with Julian or lily... Actually it would be cute if villagers could share houses!


----------



## Burumun (Feb 6, 2014)

While I think both being able to be an animal and having actual romance between the villagers would be cute additions, I honestly don't think they would add romance between the player and the villagers. For one, it might seem, as you said, like Nintendo was in a way promoting bestiality, and it seems like Nintendo is trying to slowly make the game kid-(and conservative-)friendlier. I mean, really, we don't even have serious bathing suits. Who goes swimming in a wetsuit? (It could just be laziness, though, seeing as they'd have to make swimwear for both genders.)


----------

